# Remplacer le SSD d'un MacBookPro 13' version 2015



## fred2belleville (19 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je me demandais, si j'achète le nouveau MacBookPro 13´ version 2015 d'entrée de gamme (avec donc le SSD 128Go) pourrais-je plus tard remplacer ce disque SSD (facilement...) par un autre SSD (avec plus de capacité d stockage biensur)?


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Mars 2015)

`Non ...


----------



## fred2belleville (21 Mars 2015)

Bon...


----------



## fred2belleville (21 Mars 2015)

...merci quand-même pour ta réponse mais, pourquoi?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Mars 2015)

Il faut voir comment ouvrir la machine.
Comme Apple ne va sûrement pas sortir de SSD, il faudra voir si un autre (par ex. OWC) le fera.

Donc… wait and see…


----------



## r e m y (21 Mars 2015)

Il faut préciser que les SSD utilisés par Apple dans ces machines sont des SSD dans un format spécifique à Apple.
Pour les MacBookPro Rétina, seul OWC propose des SSD compatibles








Il faudra voir si ils complètent leur gamme pour ce nouveau MacBookPro, ou si les modèles actuels d'OWC sont utilisables

Il faudra aussi que certains (comme MacFixit par exemple), démontent le MacBook Pro 13" pour vérifier
1 - qu'il est démontable
2 - que le SSD par exemple, n'est pas soudé à la carte mère (avec Apple tout est possible)


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2015)

Et encore OWC ne propose que des SSD que pour certains modèles, mais pour le moment rien pour les modèles 2015. De plus, c'est quand même très cher et vu la différence si on prend un modèle plus grand à l'achat, je ne pense que pas que ça vaille le coup, en égard du démontage/remontage.


----------



## fred2belleville (22 Mars 2015)

Ok. Merci pour vos réponses ;-)


----------



## aatt (22 Mars 2015)

Je pense qu'il est trop tôt pour répondre de manière aussi directe.
Sur les MacBook Air plus anciens, on peut se procurer ces barrettes SSD auprès d'OWC.

Pour les modèles 2015, dans un premier temps, il est certain que les extensions ne seront pas dispo mais dans 1 ou 2 ans, ce sera certainement différent.
reste à savoir si ce sera économiquement raisonnable. Parce qu'il faudra prendre le risque d'ouvrir la bête et donc de sortir de la garantie.

Un aperçu des entrailles --> http://www.macg.co/mac/2015/03/macbook-pro-et-air-13-2015-un-ssd-deux-fois-plus-rapide-87784


----------



## Locke (22 Mars 2015)

aatt a dit:


> Sur les MacBook Air plus anciens, on peut se procurer ces barrettes SSD auprès d'OWC.


Si ce n'était pas le cas je l'aurais mentionné, mais avec les nouveaux modèles 2015 la donne est encore différente tant que, par exemple, iFixit n'aura pas désossé un nouveau modèle pour confirmer ou pas la facilité d'échange et de disponibilité d'un SSD.


----------



## aatt (31 Mars 2015)

OK, mais n'est ce pas cette page qui montre l'ouverture du MBP 2015 par iFixit ?
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/03/11/13-inch-macbook-air-ssd-2x-faster/


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2015)

fred2belleville a dit:


> si j'achète le nouveau MacBookPro 13´ version 2015


Il n'y a pas de MBP 13" 2015, le seul disponible est celui de 2012.


aatt a dit:


> OK, mais n'est ce pas cette page qui montre l'ouverture du MBP 2015 par iFixit ?
> http://www.macrumors.com/2015/03/11/13-inch-macbook-air-ssd-2x-faster/


Les modèles 2015 sont des MBP 13" Retina et toujours pas de SSD de disponible pour ces modèles chez OWC et non, ce que tu cites est un article sur les SSD des MBA.


----------

